# Aquatic Gardener Volume 21 Number 2



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I just received the newest issue of Aquatic Gardeners Journal. In it is detailed pictures and great illustration of the plant growing emergent and in submerged conditions. Its a great read and just in time for all the speculation of what is, and what is not Pogostemon helferi.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I got it Monday and I read it from cover to cover before I put it down.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I love this journal, its a nice prize every time I see it in the mail


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

hmm, where did you get this magazine?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Sign up today!
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Very interesting that the emergent downoi in the wild looks nothing like the version sold by FAN.
Good issue this time, best tanks by Amano in a while IMO.
I haven't had time to read the Sri Lankan biotope article yet, but the tanks are awesome!


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't seen the issue yet, but I recently picked up a pot of emergent P. helferi at the local fish society auction - it's a stem plant with small leaves and large internodes.....when I placed it submersed the typical 'downoi' plants grew from the nodes. Nothing at all like what you'd expect seeing the submergent form!


----------

